# Death of a snowman ... Caution!



## Spidy (Mar 1, 2008)

First of all, I'm suppose to be doing my assignment for my accounting class, but like many other camera addicted people .. I am easily distracted by shiny objects :mrgreen:

These photo's may be disturbing to some, therefore I put caution in the title ... for liability reasons :meh:

My grandson and I made a snowman last month. The first picture is his birth-day. His name is Jack, and he was a very happy snowman .. as you can see ....










When I looked out the window this morning ... this is what I found! I was horrified! This is all that is left of Jack. He was only a month old 







Soon my horror turned into "what the ..." as I looked over my photo's that I took through the window. Look closely at the thin threads of ice holding this guy together! Talk about the will to live!! 






Sorry about the poor quality, but like I said, they were taken through the window. I was amazed at the thin ice threads that were holding up what was left of his head and thought you guys might like to see it too, so thought I would share :mrgreen:


----------



## Kazoo (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting these and making me laugh (or is it too sick to laugh at his demise?)


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh dear. Is (was) that snow head really only just help up by those thin and few bits of ice!? I have never seen anything like that before. That alone make it worthwhile posting your pics! 

Ah well, the fate of the snowmen ... to be lasting one month is being considered "a very long time" here in Germany.


----------



## Double H (Mar 2, 2008)

I was really hoping for a Calvin & Hobbes snowman scene!


----------



## KristinaS (Mar 2, 2008)

This thread made me LOL. Thanks for that!!!


----------



## Spidy (Mar 2, 2008)

Kazoo said:


> Thanks for posting these and making me laugh (or is it too sick to laugh at his demise?)


 

Thanks for the reply! I laughed too. I couldn't believe his head was being held up by thin threads of ice. Kinda cool! and funny


----------



## Spidy (Mar 2, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Oh dear. Is (was) that snow head really only just help up by those thin and few bits of ice!? I have never seen anything like that before. That alone make it worthwhile posting your pics!
> 
> Ah well, the fate of the snowmen ... to be lasting one month is being considered "a very long time" here in Germany.


 
Yes, his head looked very un-natural the way it was being held up. I found it to be kind of amazing. It has been windy here lately so I'm guessing that is the reason for the result. I'm glad I peaked out the window yesterday, because today all that is left is his feet. 

In MN, snowmen can last all winter ... Dec - Mid March? But he wasn't very big, and the warmer temps helped malt the little guy. Now my grandson wants to build a "snow dog" :mrgreen:


----------

